# Fridge Smoker



## just_hillbilly (Feb 7, 2005)

Any ideas on how to put together a smoker from an old freezer?


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

if you are using a stand up freezer get rid of all the freezer material on the back either find or make a hole in the bottom to run the wire for a hot plate, and cut a hole in the top for an chiminy take a metal cooky sheet put it on the bottom, to put your hotplate on run the plug through the hole in the bottom and burn your wood, if you are using a chest freezer, remove all the compressor parts on the bottom seel the space with fire resistant insalation ( same stuff that you rap around your water heater, cut a hole from the inside to that area and build a stand for a hotplate there, cut a hole onthe side towards the top for a chiminy, you can put one of these in a shed or garage if you seel them good and run the vents outsided a budy of mine has one in his garage and you would never know it is going untill you open the door


----------

